# Take Me In the Morning



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2021)

I think ibis' shots are best taken in the morning. I took this one a little while ago at the marina.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2021)

No comment.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> No comment.


Isn't that a comment in and of itself, though?


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 23, 2021)

Nicely done! I like how the blue break in the clouds sort of frames the ibis's head, which keeps it from getting lost in the whites of the clouds. Nice control of the whites.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Isn't that a comment in and of itself, though?


Please stay off the pedantic pills J.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Isn't that a comment in and of itself, though?


He's so awestruck he's speechless. 😲


jeffashman said:


> Nicely done! I like how the blue break in the clouds sort of frames the ibis's head, which keeps it from getting lost in the whites of the clouds. Nice control of the whites.


Thanks, Jeff, I appreciate it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> No comment.


Ok, gutter boy.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Ok, gutter boy.


The title sounds like an offer I'd decline🤩


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The title sounds like an offer I'd decline🤩


Knew it.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Knew it.


I knew you knew it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks OK to me.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 23, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I knew you knew it.


What's new?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> What's new?


The news is new, except for old news which ain't new but you knew that and I knew you knew.


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 25, 2021)

What my wife never says .  Great shot. Love the lighting, composition and sharpness, especially around the head, beak area.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 25, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> What my wife never says .


She does, believe me🤣🤣😎😙😉


----------



## JohnTorcasio (Sep 25, 2021)

Double the ibis makes for a super sharp image, Nice


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 25, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> What my wife never says .  Great shot. Love the lighting, composition and sharpness, especially around the head, beak area.


You're suppose to know what she wants and react according. 

Thanks, mate!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 25, 2021)

JohnTorcasio said:


> Double the ibis makes for a super sharp image, Nice


Thank you, John.


----------



## PixFixer (Sep 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I think ibis' shots are best taken in the morning. I took this one a little while ago at the marina.
> View attachment 248645


Design wise, nice job. I would have cropped it in keeping the positioning just so that bird is a little bigger, and then burn in the upper right a bit to keep the attention more on the bird. But that's just me, just some armchair quarterback with his Photoshop and no place to go.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

PixFixer said:


> Design wise, nice job. I would have cropped it in keeping the positioning just so that bird is a little bigger, and then burn in the upper right a bit to keep the attention more on the bird. But that's just me, just some armchair quarterback with his Photoshop and no place to go.


You mean you would've ruined the picture, lol! Just kidding. I do that a lot but as I told someone else, those big, puffy clouds were way too beautiful for me to crop out. I started to crop them but the pic didn't look as good with them gone, imo. It's great to differ, we don't see pics done the same boring way all the time. Cheers!


----------

